# Lighter roasts



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

Anyone know by looking on roasters websites how I can find out what are lighter roasts?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

Hasbean give roast recommendation under the "cupping notes" section on each page.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Has Bean and Square Mile are definitely on the lighter end of the scale


----------



## Jez W (Jul 2, 2012)

Extract seem to have a similar roast profile to Hasbean - are there any more suggestions as its always interesting to try new roasters?


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Hands on Coffee - especially Lusty Glaze

Smokey Barn - similar level to Hasbean

Union Hand Roasted - can select roast level as a search function


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Try Origin as well, and maybe some of Rave's offerings.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

See I would describe extract coffees as typically being a lot darker than hasbean. Dear green stuff isn't too darkly roasted, hasbean is of course very light.


----------

